# Caught a swarm, how long till queen starts laying?



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It could be as much as 3 weeks. Give her a little time.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Ross. If you got a virgin queen, it could be 10 days before she matures enough to fly. Then 5 days mating, then 5 days before starting laying........That's 20 days. 

3 weeks is not out of the question at all. 

Having said all that, I'd probably still check it every week anyway, just because I am curious.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're positive that it is the mother queen and she's already mature and mated how long can be expected until she begins laying? I have two swarms that were pretty good size and one I'm almost 100% sure it is the original, mother queen and she's ready to lay. The ones I'm sure on has been hived for more than 8 days and I took a brief look a few days ago. They had a lot of comb built but I didn't check for eggs/larvae yet.


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*eleven days after the swarm*

I checked a small swarm I hived 11 days ago and pulled out a fully drawn frame of eggs and what looked like it might have been a few capped brood cells. They were given started strips and two frames of honey to start out. We saw the queen going about her business. They've been buzzzy!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been wondering if you add a frame of eggs to a newly caught swarm if that might trigger the queen to layer faster. Any thoughts?


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

EngineeringBeek said:


> If you're positive that it is the mother queen and she's already mature and mated how long can be expected until she begins laying? I have two swarms that were pretty good size and one I'm almost 100% sure it is the original, mother queen and she's ready to lay. The ones I'm sure on has been hived for more than 8 days and I took a brief look a few days ago. They had a lot of comb built but I didn't check for eggs/larvae yet.


Well, I checked for eggs/brood today. I saw none, the largest comb is full of honey and they're starting to cap it. Could I bee queenless? I also checked my other hive thats been hived for 5 days and also saw nothing but honey. I'm starting to get just a little worried. But I still have 2 more swarms that I am banking on having queens. I just don't want to disturb them too soon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I picked up 5 swarms and all had queens. One took the full 3 weeks as it was a virgin swarm. The others varied significantly. One of my own splits took over 3 weeks after hatching a queen (marked as a virgin) before she started laying. The one next door took a few days. They vary.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I'll just patiently worry myself until I see those beautiful little eggs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Are you a Rose graduate?


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> Are you a Rose graduate?


I'm a Rose senior right now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Very good school. One of my best friends is a Rose grad from 30 years ago. Good engineer. A word of warning, don't try to over analyze the bees, it will drive you nuts. They can't be programmed


----------



## PirateShipp (Mar 10, 2015)

Same boat. Glad I found this thread. I picked up a swarm on the 16th April and didn't see any sign of eggs/brood upon checking Sunday. I know the queen was there when we picked up the swarm but didn't find her during inspection. Heres hoping!


----------

